# UB refused to allow joint mortgage holder off tracker - complained to FSO



## Trixie (27 May 2015)

_Note: Moved from another thread_

I have a question for tiny tim. When did they make this offer to you?  in simular situation, was refused any offer of tracker.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 May 2015)

Trixie said:


> in simular situation, was refused any offer of tracker.



Hi Trixie

I suggest you start a separate thread and put up the details.  If your income on its own was not sufficient to meet the repayments, they were right not to allow the joint owner off the mortgage. 

Brendan


----------



## Trixie (28 May 2015)

Hi Brendan,

I was told at local branch I did meet the income (just mind you) and then shortly after, I was then refused.  I have a complaint with UB & FSO. I strong feel they refused me on the grounds I had a tracker.  

I will put my case up when I receive final reply from FSO. I am a little worried that UB are looking at these thrends and this could have an impack on my case. This is going on over two years.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 May 2015)

Hi Trixie

From the brief details you have given, you have absolutely no grounds for complaint to the FSO.  It's absolutely at UB's discretion whether they let someone take their name off a mortgage or not.  The FSO would not intervene. 

They are perfectly entitle to refuse you on the grounds that you have a tracker, or on any other grounds. 

For cases like this, you have to persuade, not threaten. 

Brendan


----------



## Trixie (28 May 2015)

Hi Brenda,

I have a letter from UB saying in principle that they are allowing me to port the existing mortgage into my sole name with same terms and tracker.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 May 2015)

Hi Trixie

I am confused now. You say you were "told at the local branch". Now you have a letter. Is this since you posted that?


----------



## Trixie (28 May 2015)

Hi Brendan,

I just want to clear up I was not threaten. I was informed by UB H/O about the complaints procedure  and I have to say the staff in UB at local level where very nice.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 May 2015)

It's still not clear at all. 

Can you specify exactly what your complaint is. 

Brendan


----------



## Trixie (28 May 2015)

Sorry Brendan I known my post are bite confusing.

I do have a letter from local branch, then a few months latter (Divorce case) I was refused at local level I was told that UB nolonger offers port existing mortgages.


----------



## Trixie (5 Aug 2015)

I received my reply from the FSO and my case was partly substantiated pursant to Section 57CI (2)of the Central Bank and FSA of Ireland Act 2004.

I can see why FSO came to this conclusion but I still feel that Ulster Bank lead me up a merry road which in turn was not a happy ending. I would love to take my case to the high court but I am not brave enough.

Get all information in writing when dealing with any bank. I had a lot of in writing from Ulster Bank and I reckon this is why the FSO took on my case. The bank would not give details of my phone conversations to FSO they said they don't have any records, which I did dispute them. 

It was stressfull.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Aug 2015)

Hi Trixie

It's very, very confusing, so this won't help other people in a similar position. 

What did the FSO award you? 

Brendan


----------



## Trixie (10 Aug 2015)

I was awarded compensation. It is a 6 page reply from the FSO. I will put up a summary of my case in a few days or Brendan I can scan it over to you.


----------

